# New Sage Barista Pro...



## Stuart A (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi, I am new to this beans to coffee lark so please excuse me if I am being a bit thick. I have just bought the above mentioned machine and I don't quite see how to engage the portafilter with filter basket in the group head. Even without a filter basket the seal between the group head and portafilter is extremely tight. I am sure I am doing something wrong but from the user manual i cannot see what. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

Show us some photos of the issue. It'll be much easier to diagnose any issues then.


----------



## CoffeeScience (May 23, 2020)

I guess by now your question has been answered, but for anyone else with the same/similar problem.

1. In the beginning, everything is quite hard, including removing the basket from the portafilter.. after making coffee 4-5 times, everything becomes much smoother and easy to handle

2. It's always helpful to first purge the group head before starting

Here is a little video I put together, maybe it helps.


----------

